# WOW Free S.O.S or C.T.A !



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .

To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come....


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

target1


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

*your name*

There. I posted "your name". Did I win? By the way, Oct 17th of what year?


Was that keen and observant enough?? :wink:

Sorry, i couldn't help it.....

I know, "more to come"....


----------



## T_Bug (May 25, 2008)

*YOUR NAME*
Thank You!
Sincerely,
A very *keen* and *observant* *T_Bug* 

Did that cover all the bases?


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

your name


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

*your name*

or is it "your name in this thread by October 17th."

Either way I am covered right???ukey:


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

your name... done!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the way you all think :thumbs_up....I can see this contest is going to prove more difficult than expected :set1_thinking:

AzDiamondHeat...the deadline is Oct 17th of this year !:wink:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

your name by ricksmathew!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

"your name" ParadigmArchery

"my name" monty53


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*let's cover all the bases .....*

my name is .....

John Kenney
aka PintoJK, aka PBean, aka El Frigole :becky:

but just to be safe I'll also post .....

*your name in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come....*


----------



## russmyster (Aug 17, 2008)

your name
my name
thanks
Russ


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

your name/October 17th


----------



## wiggles1522 (Sep 27, 2008)

"your name"
Wiggles1522


----------



## drew92 (Apr 28, 2008)

drew92

Would love to win :wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

your name in this thread by October 17th


cntrliahunter .... ron :wink:

i answer to other things but i should leave them out for now. :zip::tongue:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Your Name in this thread by October 17th


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

Well, we either nailed it or started a very bad trend....


Bwahaha...:moon:


That C.T.A. is gonna look really nice on my Ice...just like on the website!!

(do I get bonus points for that?)


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*your name*

your name:darkbeer:


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

Brandon Sullins...reporting as ordered sir!

As well as your name in this thread by October 17th.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*name posting*

Kelly
Wdriver
by October 17th


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Paradigm Archery* *your* *S.O.S* *C.T.A*

nuts&bolts.


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Dierte signing in


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

*your name*

your name in this thread by october 17th


----------



## gillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Your name? Mine is steve haigis


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

*contest*

*Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .

To be eligible for the contest you must post stickflinger76 in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come.... 

Thank You


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

*name*

Kent


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*your name*

your name


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

sullins44 said:


> Brandon Sullins...reporting as ordered sir!
> 
> As well as your name in this thread by October 17th.


Also add, "your name". I think that is everything now...:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

"your name in this thread by October 17th. "

Done


----------



## drew92 (Apr 28, 2008)

your name

:tongue:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

your name in this thread by October 17th
chiller
cory


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th.
> 
> More to come....


Yall didn't get it.

"your name in this thread"

TOOL a.k.a 
"October 17th"


----------



## godfathergator (Jan 21, 2007)

your name in this thread by October 17th


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

your name:wink:


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

your name in this thread by October 17th.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I be The keenness and most observationess HoodLum

The Hoodstir *is* in this thread by October 17th

my name is Rob The Hood,,Rob T Hood for short

By the way, I now I havn't missed nothing because I am most observate:darkbeer:


hood


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Your Name


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Something to ponder,


The pink house is very large, while the blind bird sings loudly.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

your name in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come.... 
Attached Images


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

HCAman


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

*a riddle now???*

The pink house is very large, while the blind bird sings loudly. 

Oh wait, I think I saw this one in the movie "Oh Brother where art thou"....??

maybe not.ukey:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

"your name" :wink: 
Dom Terry a.k.a ShooterDom

>>>------------------)>


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Your name...................:cocktail:


spotshot......................:darkbeer:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

your name - archeryhunterme


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*!*

Extreme vft17


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

goat 834


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

chuck7413


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2003)

MichiganMan


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

kennie


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

asa1485
your name

Does it really matter the size or color of the house if the blind bird can not see it?


Secondly, no matter how much we say (blind bird sings loudly) , we are not heard by our government (the pink house is very large). We like the blind bird, are still lost.


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Something to ponder,
> 
> 
> The pink house is very large, while the blind bird sings loudly.


Isn't that in a Pink Floyd album..The Wall maybe...:darkbeer:


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

G2shootR
Adam
Your Name

I dont like pink brid houses:zip:


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

your name in this thread by October 17th. 

Smichaels


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Joshua Mapes, AKA mapes, I am now in this thread and will be on october 17th. 
Thie blind bird cant see how big or what color the house is, so it can still sing loudly.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

also, let me add 
Par-a-digm 
A way of seeing 
If the blind bird can tell what color the house is and how big the house is that would be,
Par-a-digm 
An example used to define a phenomenon
am i close?


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*carbon express*

looks like you have part of a carbon express symbol in your name.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## The Truth Meade (Jan 29, 2007)

I’m just going to keenness one of those C.T.A string arrester’s to me and I’m going to give you my observation of you awesome product. By the way my name is The Truth Meade and I posted before October 17th. I hope to see more to come. Did I WIN?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Your name.......on this forum its AdvanTimberLou.....at home its Lou! :grin:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .
> *short-n-fast*
> To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th.
> 
> More to come....



Thanks for the contest

SNF


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Your name*

Your Name


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .
> 
> To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th.
> 
> More to come....


Copy That!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

deadeyeD is my name.


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

Paradigm Archery is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and your power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an S.O.S stabilizer, or C.T.A string arrester .

To be eligible for the contest you must post your name(sfio7) in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come....


----------



## ski13 (Jul 1, 2008)

your name


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

your name in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come.... 
Attached Images


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Paradigm Archery is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and your power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an S.O.S stabilizer, or C.T.A string arrester .

To be eligible for the contest you must post your name ( MdBowDoc ) in this thread by October 17th.

More to come....


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

your name in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come....


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Deadline*

To clarify the deadline ... "by Oct 17th"... in this case means you have *until* the 17th to qualify, not *through* the 17th.

To be fair to everyone entering the contest I will not post any clues until after the deadline .....the first clue will be posted in this thread on Friday October 17th , at 7:00 PM eastern time.

Thanks,
Joe B.


----------



## KZaker (Sep 17, 2008)

*Im in... i think*

KZaker is IN!


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

your name in this thread by October 17th



More to Come...

Bulldog25
Chris


----------



## huntinfool09 (Jan 23, 2008)

your name in this thread


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

your name


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Something to ponder,
> 
> 
> The pink house is very large, while the blind bird sings loudly.


:twitch:


----------



## KZaker (Sep 17, 2008)

*Name*

I hope the keenness is not as obvious as "Your name by Oct. 17th".. that would be pretty lame... just my opinion...


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

KZaker said:


> I hope the keenness is not as obvious as "Your name by Oct. 17th".. that would be pretty lame... just my opinion...


I agree ! :wink:


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

drawemback


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .
> 
> To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th.
> 
> More to come....




If it makes a difference there is no vowel following this "an" and should be the letter "a"


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

your name in this thread by October 17th. 

More to come.... 
Attached Images


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

*AzDiamondHeat*

Well heck, so there is more to this?? ok.. I'll play, AzDiamondHeat is IN...I hope.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Davik*

Davik...Dave
I'm in...


----------



## 2wheelz4me (Oct 7, 2008)

Jay


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Your name*

IN this thread

Ohio_archer


----------



## huntsall (Feb 6, 2006)

*Your Name*

huntsall = Randy


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

hmmm.....nomansland is pondering...


----------



## berggie (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW Free S.O.S or C.T.A ! 
Your name.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

your name


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Your name in this thread by Oct. 17th.

Peregrynne


----------



## Millwood Mudd (Jul 14, 2007)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .
> 
> To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th. .
> ........Jack Dossey/Millwood Mudd........
> ...


my name is posted in your thread.....o.k.


----------



## rbsteff (Nov 12, 2004)

Your name by Oct. 17


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

"your name" Slayer In


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

your name, Aaron, fishfrey
Thanks


----------



## Luis T (Mar 29, 2007)

Luis T


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

your name


----------



## retired1 (Sep 8, 2008)

[Dan Cashion:mracoustic:COLOR="Magenta"][/COLOR]


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

your name... in this thread... by october 17th.

but my name is Cindy. It would make more sense to post that one.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

your name in this thread by October 17th.

More to come....


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

I would like to thank everyone who entered the contest, we did not expect such a great response to our first contest. Win or lose, I sincerely hope you all have fun. 

Please give us feedback on your thoughts of the challenge, and be certain to look for more Paradigm challenges in the future. Special thanks go to those who went to the website and ordered products.

I am certain most of you have a busy weekend planned, so I have decided to post enough clues to assure a winner by nights end. If however there is not a winner by tomorrow afternoon, I will post another clue on Saturday, at 3:00 PM eastern time.

I would also ask that if you are not part of this contest... to please not ruin it for those who are.


Now for the clues….


Clues left behind …as in Hansel and Gretel , for prizes in mind…. all made of metal.

Clues to be found… by those who look, by hints abound… in posts that we took.

The secrets are there… for all to see, perceptive and quick…you must be.

Time of the essence…. you must watch your clocks, part of the answer…. may rhyme with fox.

The winner will know…. they have won with a search, they will sit high above others…. like a bird on a perch.

The answers remain… in front of your faces, let the contest begin…its off to the races.

Good luck to everyone.

Joe B.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

We must have rocks in our heads:secret:.... But I do believe its time for another Paradigm Challenge


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

asa1485....You are incorrect sir.

There will be no reason for me to notify the winner, they will know they have won all on their own.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Let me check with Alfred, but I'm pretty sure you're talking about the "dynamic duo", Batman (blind bird) and Robin (sings loudly).

Nice game.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

As I've stated...the winner will be certain they have won.


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt for a great challenge!:wink:


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

*I think I got it...*

Hey Paradigm, check it out! General Archery Discussion. I even already promoted your product!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Paradigm Archery* is having a contest, the contest will be based on keenness, and *your* power of observation...the winner will receive their choice of an *S.O.S* stabilizer, or *C.T.A* string arrester .
> 
> To be eligible for the contest you must post your name in this thread by October 17th.
> 
> More to come....



Matt Lipski


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn, missed another one by one day.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*WE HAVE A WINNER ! :darkbeer:*


Congratulations ... It was put into overdrive by *5thgear8084*..... :thumbs_up

He was the keenest of the keen, the sharpest of the sharp, and the quickest of the quick.

Everyone else is welcome to try and solve the puzzle, but there will be no other prize reward other than the moral victory you receive from solving the riddle.

I would also like to get everyones feedback of the contest...so I can prepare for the next one.


Thanks,

Joe B.


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Awesome Contest*

Awesome Contest guys! There was a lot of work that went into this. Great Contest!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

You wanted someone to start another thread promoting your Name? I don't get it


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Xiisign said:


> You wanted someone to start another thread promoting your Name? I don't get it


A couple more clues for you and others...




Paradigm posts.... contain what you need, to gather the pieces.... and ultimately succeed.

The contest began...it was off to the races, the secrets are left...in front of the faces.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to let everyone know what the clues were, and what they lead to.

Clues left behind …as in Hansel and Gretel , for prizes in mind…. all made of metal. There were clues left in our posts, like a trail of bread crumbs. The prizes in mind are the CTA and SOS


Clues to be found… by those who look, by hints abound… in posts that we took. If you looked through our posts, you would find hints as to where to look in the post.


The secrets are there… for all to see, perceptive and quick…you must be.
The "secrets" were in fact the yellow secret faces in our posts. :secret:


Time of the essence…. you must watch your clocks, part of the answer…. may rhyme with fox. Since there would only be one winner, you needed to be faster than the competition. ...part of the answer "rocks"...rhymes with fox.


The winner will know…. they have won with a search, they will sit high above others…. like a bird on a perch. The clues lead to being the first person to post "Paradigm Archery Rocks "...In order to know you were the first to post "Paradigm Archery rocks"...you would have to search the thread, of course when you are a new post...you sit above the others.

The answers remain… in front of your faces, let the contest begin…its off to the races.The answers were in front of the yellow "secret faces"...for all to see.

The end result is....if you looked through our posts you would uncover the clues to victory...they were all in front of the yellow secret faces :secret:

*5thgear8084* told me the Hansel and Gretel clue helped him the most...he suspected there was a trail of clues left behind to find somewhere in our posts.

Thanks again to everyone who entered....and you never know what messages may hide in Paradigm posts. :zip:


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

Very Clever... took me a few but I did end up getting it without the final hints...


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Ders26c said:


> Very Clever... took me a few but I did end up getting it without the final hints...



Thanks for the feedback.


----------

